
Revealed: Mexico earthquake so powerful it cracked tectonic plate in half - kostaddin
https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1037011/mexico-earthquake-2017-cocos-tectonic-plates
======
rurban
Better source:
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/10/181025103348.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/10/181025103348.htm)

and it's populistic counterpart [https://www.sciencealert.com/mexico-
tehuantepec-chiapas-magn...](https://www.sciencealert.com/mexico-tehuantepec-
chiapas-magnitude-8-2-intraplate-earthquake-ruptured-tectonic-plate-all-the-
way-through)

------
gus_massa
I'm almost sure that the title should be "Mexico earthquake so powerful
_because_ the tectonic plate cracked in half". Can someone with geologic
knowledge confirm this?

> _The report states the phenomenon, which shook the earth to its core, would
> have taken only 10 seconds to occur._

This is between misleading and nah.

Looking at the other scientific stories, the level reporting of this newspaper
looks terrible. But the original story looks interesting. Perhaps you can find
a better source and post it.

